

Build and run an app for your iOS/Android in under 3 mins - MattDavid

We just launched TheAppBuilder.com as a tool that lets anyone to create an app and have it running on their iPhone, iPad or Android phone in 3 mins. Yep, that's a native app - not a web page in an app. We're just getting started with this technology and it would be great to get your feedback. Kick the tires at www.theappbuilder.com
======
dirkdeman
Haven't actually built an app yet, but two minor things come to mind about the
pricing page: \- the comparison chart has red marks and dashes. Red = no.
Green = yes. I'd use green checkmarks. \- $29 a month is an odd pricing to me.
I don't get why this is a subscription service rather than a pay-by-app
service.

Design looks clean though!

